# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  [jQuery] source viewer

## kareninstructor

If you would like to know how a method is implemented here is a site that permits viewing most methods.

http://james.padolsey.com/jquery/#v=git&fn=jQuery.fn

----------

